# Anyone identify this plant?



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Been trying to figure this out i dont even know where it came from lol the pics arent great but the blades of it have small dark zig zag veins from the center to the outer blade.
I cant find one like it online however im not sure what to be searching lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

not sure myself but maybe you can find it here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Great link thanks


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

CRYPTOCORYNE X WILLISII 'LUCENS'
looks closest to me? mind you i am colour blind lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol right color & looks close, but I do not think that is a crypt of any kind honestly. Though I could be wrong lol Do a google image search on that particular plant and see if you still think that. Im sure CRSfan or one of the plant know it alls will be along in due time to help ya out


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

looks like amazon sword to me


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

f it isn't it's pretty darn close


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazon sword cuttings from the mother plant, probably an emerse form that's why the leaves are still skinny.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks once again folks


----------

